
The Internet of Bodies (IoB) [pdf] - pedrodelfino
https://scholarship.law.wm.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3827&context=wmlr
======
blakesterz
Afternoon Cyber Tea just had a two part interview on IoB stuff, that was the
first time I'd heard of this phrase. It's pretty interesting:

[https://www.podcastone.com/episode/The-Internet-of-Bodies-
Hu...](https://www.podcastone.com/episode/The-Internet-of-Bodies-Human-
Potential-and-Security-Pitfalls-Part-1)

